# Storage of Puregon



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi 

I'm hoping you can answer my question about storing Puregon.

I have read that although it's recommended you store it in the fridge, you can store it outside a fridge for 3 months.

If it's been refrigerated already and then is going to be stored outside a fridge for a few days, is it best to put it back in a fridge as soon as possible or keep it outside?

Hope this makes sense!
thanks
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Once you take it out the fridge the shelf life shortens to 3 months. Doesn't matter where you put it after that, the main thing to remember is you need to use it within 3 months.


The best place to store it is the place where you'll then remember to take it


----------



## summerglory (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks so much maz!


----------

